# Suche sehr leise Festplatte bis 500GB



## Dogg (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche für meinen Spielerechner eine sehr leise Festplatte mit 320 - 500 GB (mit 7200 u/min). Die Zugriffsgeräusche sollten übrigens auch - wenn möglich - kaum zu hören sein.

Über Hilfe und Links zu Tests wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

Guckst Du hier: Bestenliste: SATA-Festplatten im Test - CHIP Online , ist schon nach Lautstärke im Betrieb sortiert. Also nach der Tabelle die Seagate Barracuda LP 5900.12 (ST3500412AS) (Seagate Barracuda LP 5900.12 500GB, SATA II (ST3500412AS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland), hat trotz der reduzierten Drehzahl auch noch eine recht gute Übertragungsrate.


----------



## Dogg (14. Februar 2010)

Die Baracuda Serie war vorher schon mein Favorit. Aber die 5900er ist mir bisher nicht ins Auge gefallen, weil ich nur nach Platten mit 7200 Umdrehungen gesucht habe. Allerdings hat sie wie du auch gesagt hast eine relativ gute Transfer-Rate; und weil sie superleise ist, werde ich mir die holen.

Danke für deinen Link, die Bestenliste hat mir geholfen!


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

Keine Ursache, lerne auch jedesmal mit dazu.


----------



## VintageGamer (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Dogg!
Und? Bist Du zufrieden mit ihr?

Ciao
Timo


----------



## jumperm (13. Februar 2011)

ich wunderte mich gerade, wie man am 11.02 auf einen Beitrag am 14.02 antworten kann. Schließlich wurde mir zugeflüsster, dass ich mal einen Blick auf die Jahreszahlen werfen soll.

@VintageGamer: kleiner Tipp... nutz die PN Funktion. Wenn die Person nicht mehr so aktive im Forum ist (was ich bei 67 Beiträgen vermute) werden nicht alle hier im Forum verwirrt!


----------



## VintageGamer (13. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, werde ich machen. Dachte nur, dass ein Erfahrungsbericht von allgemeinem Interesse sein könnte - auch für andere Suchende.


----------



## jensi251 (13. Februar 2011)

WD scorpio ist auch gut.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Spinpoint F3


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

mir gefällt die Caviar Blue 500 Gb von WD am besten. Leise, zuverlässig, schnell. Außerdem mit 30€ supergünstig


----------



## AeroX (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab zwar keine wd caviar Blue aber 2 Black & ne green. 
Selbst die Green vibriert noch sehr aber man hört sie kaum..  

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------

